# Sacramento @ Philadelphia Game Thread (3/4)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (44-15) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (24-37)
First Union Center, Thursday March 3, 2003
4:30 pm PT, TNT*


*Probable Starters*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are going to kill Philly for real. The NBA really needs to have more games on Thursday night so TNT can choose from better games than this.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

New York 88, Philadelphia 77 Box Score 

Iverson:

2/21 FG 

Maybe Christie can hastle him a little and he will go 0/21 

Kings 117
76ers 89


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All I know Peja is that the Sixers truly suck and the Kings should wipe the floor with them.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I wouldn't count Philly out just yet...who knows what could happen? I mean after all the Hawks DID triumph over the Lakers, so anything is possible here. I'm reserving comments until they actually have the W as to not jinx them.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 114 - 87 Sixers

Peja: 27 pts
Webber: 25 pts, 13 Reb
Miller: 16 pts, 10 Reb

This one should be a wipe out:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> I wouldn't count Philly out just yet...who knows what could happen? I mean after all the Hawks DID triumph over the Lakers, so anything is possible here. I'm reserving comments until they actually have the W as to not jinx them.


Philly is a walking M.A.S.H. unit and you expect them to be able to compete against a Kings team that is finally healthy. No way dude. No frickin way. They are going to get crushed.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The Sacramento Kings aim for a ninth victory in their last 10 road games when they open a three-game trip on Thursday against the Philadelphia 76ers at the Wachovia Center.
> 
> In his first game of the season, *Chris Webber looked extremely sharp*, collecting 26 points and 12 rebounds in 30 minutes, and All-Star Brad Miller added 23 and nine in 34 minutes off the bench for the Kings, who shot 50 percent (45-of-90).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The ***-kicking has already begun. The Kings lead 27-15 with 4 minutes left in the quater. 

On their way to a 40 point first quarter. Philly sucks.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

You might have spoken too soon hong kong.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

End of 1:

Kings 31
Sixers 28

Peja: 11 pts
Webber: 7 pts, 5 dimes
Divac: 6 pts, 4 dimes

Come on Kings, this should be a blow out game.:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

45-34 now. I was getting nervous there.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Iverson = :fire:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja 22 points in the first half, so much ofr his numbers suffering with Webber return


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 61
Sixers 47

Peja: 22 pts (It's the Peja show tonight)
Webber: 9 pts, 7 dimes
Bibby: 8 pts, 4 Reb, 4 dimes
Buford: 4 pts:clap:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Since I don't get TNT in Canada, can someone please explain to me why the Kings are only up by 4?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

That outlet pass from Webber to the fast breaking Miller was rad.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Another sweet pass from Webb to Miller underneath the basket. Seems like they'll work together well. And Webber dunks. Haha this is great, I'm stoked Webber is back. He's fun to watch.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

24 6 and 10 8-16 shooting from Webber... The Kings had the worst 3rd quarter in the history of Western Civilization


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Okay I'm watching the game then all of a sudden the Kings shoot 4 consecutive free throws. What exactly happened, I know the officials bungled somehow but how?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Sixers were over the limit, however, the refs didnt catch it and didnt give the Kings 2 free throws, so the next play down, they found out theyd been over the limit so the Kings got 4 in a row tough night for Korver... Great night for C-Webb


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 114
Sixers 105

Peja: 27 pts
Webber: 24 pts, 6 Reb, 10 dimes
Bibby: 21 pts, 6 Reb, 6 dimes
Miller: 19 pts, 7 Reb

Although Webber is back, the numbers of Miller and Peja haven't dropped that much. Good signs for the Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Buford: 4 pts:clap:


I hope they keep him for the rest of the season.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Stojakovic 22 points in first half, 5 in second? what happened there? was he not getting any shots? was he on the bench??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope they keep him for the rest of the season.


He played really hard. He was also good on defense. I hope they keep him even next year. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Webber Paces Kings Past Sixers  



> Without Chris Webber, the Sacramento Kings produced the NBA's best record. With *Chris Webber*, they appear even more *dangerous.* :yes:
> 
> In just his second game of the season, Webber collected 24 points, six rebounds and 10 assists as the Kings defeated the Philadelphia 76ers, 114-105, for their ninth victory in their last 10 road games.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, i want them to keep Buford too... No minutes for T-Mass or Darius again


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings on this day this year 45-15
last year they were 42-19

This year a lot more games without CWebb. Question is that do you guys think that if we have all healthy players in a season could we win 70+ games, and break the Bulls record???

I think that we could. what u guys think?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Kings on this day this year 45-15
> last year they were 42-19
> 
> ...


No, not without defense.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> No, not without defense


In due time... In due time...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> No, not without defense.


That's what I'm saying. If you don't have your best player that leads you in rbs and other stuff then you're not 100%. And that was my question what if they start the whole season and go through it all with all the players without being injured, could they win 70+ games? I mean they're winning close to 60 with injuries so could they do it without?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Like old times for Webber in Philly 



> "I thought the second game would be the challenge," said Webber, who again started every quarter. "I didn't want to feel like I was good because I played well in the first game. I wish I could have rebounded the ball better.
> 
> "My knee feels good, though. It was sore in the morning, but after some ice and (stimulation), it felt good."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------

